# Nice Forum!



## becky

The forum looks good. I like all the topics you've got here. I hope it takes off! Good job! B)


----------



## 009

> _Originally posted by becky_@Jul 19 2004, 09:50 PM
> *The forum looks good. I like all the topics you've got here. I hope it takes off! Good job! B)
> [snapback]79[/snapback]​*


Yeah... I hope it takes off also. :lol: But wouldn't it be REALLY GREAT if there's a direct affliate between the 2 website? Maybe we can have a big icon at soloviolin's homepage then people can visit this new baby of Daniel and James also. :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Thanks, i also hope that it takes off 

I think this icon idea is good. Merging together i think is technical impossible - unfortunetly.

I will contact James, to make a good cooperation with soloviolin.

Are there toooo many topics? Maybe reducing it would make it more clear.

P.S. Soon more members will arrive when this Forum is integrated in Google. But still keep on making advertisment!


----------



## 009

.....P.S. Soon more members will arrive when this Forum is integrated in Google. But still keep on making advertisment! .....
Yeah! Off I go to advertise in Piano World forums.... They have like thousands over members there.... LOL


----------



## Daniel

Is this the forum with black background colour?


----------



## max

if you want, I'd love to join this team with Musical Horizon.... Dan, James, let me know if you're interested...

oh and techinically it is possible to have the forums all share member tables in the database, (you wouldn't have to even log in to the other sites, NICE), but you'd have to recode quite a bit of the forum software.... They did this with the old IPB 1.3 boards, BUT... I never got it to work, but it evidently did work on some people's sites...


----------



## Thomas

> *But wouldn't it be REALLY GREAT if there's a direct affliate between the 2 website? Maybe we can have a big icon at soloviolin's homepage then people can visit this new baby of Daniel and James also. *


I think the big icon thing is a must have. For I'm worried about the split in member strength. You know what I mean?
I can see that Nathan (soloviolin) is already having negative thoughts about people coming to this new site.


----------



## 009

> *Is this the forum with black background colour? *


Yes! And I think they have 6000 over members there. But actually I have reservations about advertising there. The people there are venomous, they bite agressively. :mellow:


----------



## baroque flute

I would rather a small group of people who are nice to each other than a large group who are mean or insensitive!!


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 22 2004, 03:11 PM
> *I would rather a small group of people who are nice to each other than a large group who are mean or insensitive!!
> [snapback]244[/snapback]​*


absolutely.


----------



## 009

> *QUOTE(baroque flute @ Jul 22 2004, 03:11 PM)
> I would rather a small group of people who are nice to each other than a large group who are mean or insensitive!!
> 
> absolutely. *


I advertise ther everyday, and get bitten and attacked everyday.
But the heck with it...it's a free world. :angry: 
It's not very polite to do that pf caz...but i think i'm really polite enough...But those people are Arrrgghhh! They gave me the same anger index as my 6yr old nephew!!! AAArrrggghhh!!!!
But I'm still gonna post there. I think all it takes is patience and time.  
LOVE will conquer everything. :lol:


----------



## Nox

Where are you being attacked? Not at soloviolin?


----------



## Daniel

> *I advertise ther everyday, and get bitten and attacked everyday.*


I registered in that piano forum once, but the atmosphere wasn't familiar and comfortable to me, so i didn't post there anything


----------



## The Angel of Music

P.S. Soon more members will arrive when this Forum is integrated in Google. But still keep on making advertisment! 

I have a big mouth...I'll make sure to get people in here!!! Mwahahahahaha*coughs*hahahaha!!! Eh...yeah.


----------



## Thomas

U go girl! 
Spread and infiltrate . Bring the good news to all yr people!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 26 2004, 06:49 AM
> *U go girl!
> Spread and infiltrate . Bring the good news to all yr people!
> [snapback]492[/snapback]​*


 B)


----------



## krishna

What exactally are you guys talking about? It's like I came into an ongoing conversation... Nathan's mad? 6000 members? Rabid posters? What is everyone talking about?


----------



## Daniel

Well, it was about the starting of this forum. We needed and still need advertisment, so we were talking about problems with advertising, for example in other forums (piano world forum with 6000 members...).

Nathan seemed to be mad because DW made some shouts in the soloviolin's forum but it was really meant kind and nice by DW...


----------



## Guest

'Spread and infiltrate'. Good advice.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> 'Spread and infiltrate'. Good advice.


You forgot the "U go girl" part of that quote. :devil:

No, really, you did! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Daniel said:


> Is this the forum with black background colour?


Nein. But, really Daniel, you're an assistant administrator. Do you really need me to tell you this?



DW said:


> Yes! And I think they have 6000 over members there. But actually I have reservations about advertising there. The people there are venomous, they bite agressively. :mellow:


It's funny how this site was built on unsolicited advertising, but yet unsolicited advertising is not allowed by the ToS. Actually, that's not funny at all! 

Where are these venomous people that bite? Oh, wait. It would be an infraction if anyone said anything. 



baroque flute said:


> I would rather a small group of people who are nice to each other than a large group who are mean or insensitive!!


I think you picked the wrong forum then! 



krishna said:


> What exactally are you guys talking about? It's like I came into an ongoing conversation... Nathan's mad? 6000 members? Rabid posters? What is everyone talking about?


I see that this feeling of confusion is not new here at TC!



DW said:


> ...people can visit this new baby of Daniel and James also.





Thomas said:


> U go girl


Well, if Daniel and James had a baby, I guess we don't need any girls.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O this was back when TC was a different name and was a baby, :O which apparently after some thought... :O this forum is FtM :O amazing.


----------



## Guest

Klassik said:


> No, really, you did! :lol:


I just couldn't.


----------



## Guest

Or rather,

I just couldn't.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Or rather,
> 
> I just couldn't.


To quote DW from above, _AAArrrggghhh!!!!_!

Punctuation was so tricky back in the stone ages.


----------



## St Matthew

This thread seem very fresh and new!


----------



## Couchie

becky said:


> The forum looks good. I like all the topics you've got here. I hope it takes off! Good job! B)


We got good things going on here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Would the OP be impressed by the state of TC today? 95% silly threads?


----------



## Couchie

Fritz Kobus said:


> Would the OP be impressed by the state of TC today? 95% silly threads?


In fairness, the lazy 18th century composers have been slacking off lately. We is bored.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Would the OP be impressed by the state of TC today? 95% silly threads?


i thought it was 99%... but i guess if you don't include my posts... it would be 95% or so...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couchie said:


> In fairness, the lazy 18th century composers have been slacking off lately. We is bored.


Not only that, they even were decomposing, but are well past that point. As for these modern composers, they may as well decompose while they are composing. Might come up with something more interesting.

As for boredom. Well, we see the results of boredom on You Tube all the time, many probable deaths of those who tired but didn't make it. At least here nobody dies from silly threads.


----------



## Klassik

Couchie said:


> In fairness, the lazy 18th century composers have been slacking off lately. We is bored.


Well, do you blame them? Look at what the women of TC are offering these men! Maybe that's what is going on at that Solomusic site? :devil:



Fritz Kobus said:


> Would the OP be impressed by the state of TC today? 95% silly threads?


It's hard to say. Around 100% of the threads I've seen from 2004 are downright silly, but in a different way than the modern silly posts. They seemed more like the viola joke crowd instead of the 4'33" joke crowd that we've become.  I wonder who it was that introduced TC to 4'33" jokes?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> It's hard to say. Around 100% of the threads I've seen from 2004 are downright silly, but in a different way than the modern silly posts. They seemed more like the *histerical* viola joke crowd instead of the *historical* 4'33" joke crowd that we've become.  I wonder who it was that introduced TC to *historical*4'33" jokes?


there i fixed it...

but to answer the question... this would require some highly trained professionals.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> there i fixed it...
> 
> but to answer the question... this would require some highly trained professionals.


It looks like my post got a hysterectomy!


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> It looks like my post got a hysterectomy!


...well... we could implant more into the post...



> It's hard to *historically* say. Around 100% of the *histerical* threads I've seen from 2004 are downright *histerically* silly, but in a different *historical* way than the modern *historical* silly posts. They seemed more like the histerical viola joke crowd instead of the historical 4'33" joke crowd that we've become. I wonder who it was that introduced TC to historical 4'33" jokes?


----------



## St Matthew

I will give this a shot:



> It's hard to *historically* say. Around 100% of the scientifically proven* histerical *threads I've seen from 2004 BC are downright *histerically* silly, but in a different scientifically accurate *historical* way than the modern paleontologically *historical *silly posts. They seemed more like the fundamentally histerical viola joke crowd instead of the legally *historical *4'33" joke crowd that we've ultimately but surely, under many indefinite circumstances become. I wonder who it was that introduced TC to scientifically proven *historical *4'33" jokes?


----------



## Capeditiea

> It's *prolithically* hard to historically say. Around 100% of the scientifically proven histerical threads I've seen from 2004 BC are downright histerically silly, but in a different scientifically accurate historical way than the modern paleontologically historical silly posts. *In theory* They seemed more like the fundamentally histerical viola joke crowd instead of the legally *logical* historical 4'33" joke crowd that we've ultimately but surely, under many indefinite circumstances become. I wonder who it was that introduced *the Ancient* TC *community* to *these* scientifically proven historical 4'33" jokes?


there i inserted even more.

---edited to add spaces


----------



## St Matthew

It's almost academically approved now:



> It's prolithically hard to historically say. Around 100% of the scientifically proven histerical threads I've seen from 2004 BC are downright histerically silly (in my humble but stern opinion), but in a different scientifically accurate historical way than the modern paleontologically historical silly posts. In theory they seemed more like the fundamentally histerical viola joke crowd, metaphorically speaking, instead of the legally logical historical 4'33" joke crowd that we've ultimately but surely and justly become under the influence of God the almighty, under many indefinite circumstances pertaining to the situations surrounding the fact, and thereof unbeknownst to other causal factors. I wonder who it was that introduced the Ancient TC community to these scientifically proven historical 4'33" jokes?


----------



## Capeditiea

> *As research suggests,* It's prolithically hard to historically say. Around 100% of the scientifically proven histerical threads I've seen from 2004 BC are downright histerically silly (in my humble but stern opinion), but in a different scientifically accurate historical way than the modern paleontologically historical silly posts. In theory*,* they seemed more like the fundamentally histerical viola joke crowd, metaphorically speaking, instead of the legally logical historical 4'33" joke crowd that we've ultimately but surely and justly become under the influence of God the almighty, under many indefinite circumstances pertaining to the situations surrounding the fact, and thereof unbeknownst to other causal factors *of the data we collected through the research*. I wonder who it was that *initially* introduced the Ancient TC community to these scientifically proven historical 4'33" jokes?


 we might get to a book length soon.


----------



## CnC Bartok

It's prolithically hard to historically say. Around 100% of the scientifically proven histerical threads I've seen from 2004 BC are downright histerically silly (in my humble but stern opinion)[1], but in a different scientifically accurate historical way than the modern paleontologically historical silly posts. In theory they seemed more like the fundamentally histerical viola joke crowd, metaphorically speaking[2], instead of the legally logical historical 4'33" joke crowd that we've ultimately but surely and justly become under the influence of God the almighty[3], under many indefinite circumstances pertaining to the situations surrounding the fact, and thereof unbeknownst to other causal factors[4]. I wonder who it was that introduced the Ancient TC community to these scientifically proven historical 4'33" jokes?

[1] "On the Rheology of Cats," Marc-Antoine Fardin, Rheology Bulletin, vol. 83, 2, July 2014, pp. 16-17 and 30.
[2] "Female *****, Male ****** and Their Correlated Evolution in a Cave Insect," Kazunori Yoshizawa, Rodrigo L. Ferreira, Yoshitaka Kamimura, Charles Lienhard, Current Biology, vol. 24, no. 9, 2014, pp. 1006-1010.
[3] "The Neural Bases of Disgust for Cheese: An fMRI Study," Jean-Pierre Royet, David Meunier, Nicolas Torquet, Anne-Marie Mouly and Tao Jiang, Frontiers in Human Neuroscience, vol. 10, October 2016, article 511.
[4] "Fetal Facial Expression in Response to Intravaginal Music Emission," Marisa López-Teijón, Álex García-Faura, and Alberto Prats-Galino, Ultrasound, November 2015, vol. 23, no. 4, pp. 216-223.

Better chance of getting academic approval now.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Robert Pickett said:


> [1] "On the Rheology of Cats," Marc-Antoine Fardin, Rheology Bulletin, vol. 83, 2, July 2014, pp. 16-17 and 30.


Awesome. I have to read that! The author won an Ig-Nobel Prize for that paper:



> The Ig Nobel Prize for physics went to Marc-Antoine Fardin's paper, On the Rheology of Cats, which looked into the fluid dynamics of cats in order to determine whether cats can flow like liquids. Fardin observed that: "The wetting and general tribology of cats has not progressed enough to give a definitive answer to the capillary dependence of the feline relaxation time. Fig. 2b gives an example of a lotus effect of Felis catus, suggesting that the substrate is superfelidaphobic. This behavior is usually distinguished from the yield stress that cats can also display, as shown in Fig. 2c, where the kitten cannot flow because it is below its yield stress, like ketchup in its bottle. It is still unclear what physical and chemical properties generate superfelidaphobicity, but a Cassie-Baxter-like model seems plausible."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

> *As research suggests,* It's prolithically hard to historically say. Around 100% of the scientifically proven histerical threads I've seen from 2004 BC are downright histerically silly (in my humble but stern opinion), but in a different scientifically accurate hysterical way than the modern paleontologically historical silly posts. In theory*,* they seemed more like the fundamentally histerical viola joke crowd, metaphorically speaking, instead of the legally *logical historical 4'33*" joke crowd that we've ultimately but surely and justly become under the influence of God the almighty *in a Cage*, under many indefinite *circumcised* pertaining to the situations surrounding the fact, and thereof unbeknownst to other causal factors *of the data we collected through the research*. I wonder who it was that *initially* introduced the Ancient TC community to these scientifically proven s? historical 4'33" joke


  more words more words 

.


----------

